# Anyone with Mammary Tumor experience?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicholez*

Nicholez

Sorry that your dog has been feeling ill. I would let the vet take the biopsy if they think there is a possibility it could be mammory tumors.

Sorry, I don't have any personal experience to add.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I rescued a 6 year old golden from a kennel life. She had never been inside a house, never been groomed, never been to the vet. During her first grooming I noticed several large masses that I believed to be mammary tumors. The vet confirmed and she was spayed and the tumors were removed. They were not malignant and she went on to live a wonderful life. Since she had never seen a vet, we have no idea how long she had them. She never showed signs of illness and the lumps were only found during a grooming. I lost her at the age of 13. Other than the tumors and the spay, aside from yearly checkups, she was never sick a day in her life. 

I also had a dog that had mammary tumors that were malignant. She fell ill very quickly. When taken to the vet, they found a mass the size of a quarter, and they operated, she died the next day.

The difference between the two dogs is that the one with the malignant tumor showed signs of illness and that is why I took her to the vet. The dog with the benign tumors never acted sick and was only taken to the vet because I found the lumps. 


I hope all is well with your girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicholez, welcome to the forum. I am sorry your first post is not happy one. I hope the appointment on Monday will be with good news.
Thank you goldhaven for sharing your experience.
There was the thread recently from another poster so you can read it: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/112543-golden-mammary-cancer-has-spread.html


----------

